
Explaining the problem under that "Wikipedia sized proof" – with a puzzle - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFHsrCNtJu4&feature=youtu.be&a
======
ColinWright
The article about the "Wikipedia sized proof too big for humans to understand"
was posted several times - here's the one that got most of the discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7264886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7264886)

Unfortunately, there seem to be many misconceptions about the whole thing.
This video explains the problem amazingly clearly. For most people it's a
subtle problem to get your head around, but this presentation seems to make it
almost obvious.

What do you think - is this clear?

